# Garmin Oregon 600 vs 64st



## TatankaYotanka (May 17, 2015)

Hello,
I'm still somewhat in the Stone Age, but finally decided to start using a GPS device instead of just actual maps. I've narrowed my choices between the Garmin Oregon 600 and 64st. I'm aware that one is a touchscreen and the other is button controlled but would really appreciate any feedback between the two models. Pros, Cons? If it makes any difference, I mostly spot and stalk in Colorado's backcountry. Thank you kindly for your time and words.


----------



## TatankaYotanka (May 17, 2015)

No one has any experiences with either model and would like to share their opinion? Bummer.


----------



## Willbiking (Oct 2, 2015)

I too am in the stone ages, bought a Garmin Oregon 200 and a OnXmaps sd card for it. Have used it and I kinda get it so I'm upgrading to the Oregon 600 and selling the 200. Still a learning curve but hey I don't want to wonder onto someone's private property....


----------



## Nhunt46051 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have the Garmin Oregon 650, i haven't messed with it much but so far not real impressed with it. I will be taking it to Colorado mid September on a hunt. I also bought the Garmin Colorado card for it. I'll be selling it when i get back.


----------



## kenzo25 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a Garmin 62s and just bought a 64s. If you like the touchscreen the Oregon will be good, however if you just want a great functioning GPS for outdoors and hunting i think the 64s is one of the best if not the best. It does not have all the fancy features like the Rhino (also have one of these old ones) or touchscreen but it is a really great GPS.


----------



## BOWTECH1140 (Oct 15, 2009)

64 series all day long


----------



## TatankaYotanka (May 17, 2015)

This is hilarious. 6 months to get a few inputs? Maybe I'm not in the Stone Age after all ;-) Anyways, thank you gentlemen for your opinions. I went with the 600 and it does alright, enough to at least mark spots of interest when I'm in the backcountry either hunting or scouting. Nothing remarkable and I didn't have any issues. It seems to suck battery life rather fast but, then again, I don't have a benchmark to compare it to. Regardless, its a good starting point to the GPS world. I'm will look into the 64 series. Weight is another variable since I backpack into the mountains so I count ounces. Cheers


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a 650t here in Alaska and love it. I was in your situation also and glad I went with the touch screen. It has some down sides but the UPS out weigh. I keep mine on a d hook on my chest strap of my pack. I love being able to pinch zoom in and out. Move the maps like on a phone. It's super small. It works good in the woods also.


----------



## TatankaYotanka (May 17, 2015)

I'm happy with the resolution. As you mentioned, I really like the ability to pinch zoom in and out. Plus, these units are relatively small/low weight and I'm an ounce counter at times in the backcountry. I have to admit, it was really nice to finally have a GPS in the woods at certain points to be more efficient in judging time while hunting. It's crazy how fast these units get outdated. I just looked up your 650t and its already on sale for close to 40% off. Mine is 50% below retail.


----------



## laserbeam1001 (Jun 30, 2013)

Just wanted to add regardless of Garmin GPS model anyone goes with don't forget to check for updates periodically​. I use Garmin Web Updater for fixes/improvement​s. 

http://www8.garmin.com/support/collection.jsp?product=999-99999-27

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

